# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco & DDNS  no ip

## d.stathopoulos

Καλημέρα, 

προσπαθώ να configurάρω DDNS από ssh σε έναν 1841: 



```
ip ddns update method no-ip
HTTP
add http://xxxxx@xxx.com:password@dynupdate.no-ip.com/nic/update?hostname=<h>&myip=<a>
interval maximum 0 0 1 0
interval minimum 0 0 1 0
```

*πατάω crtl+v για να μπορέσω να εισάγω το ? στο τέλος του URL



```
int Dialer 1
ip ddns update hostname ddnshostname.ddns.net
ip ddns update no-ip
```

στο debug βγάζει 404 error: 



```
Jun 21 10:13:10 192.168.168.1 3633: 002751: *Jun 21 10:12:28.384 EEST: HTTPDNSUPD: URL = 'http://xxxxx@xxx.com:password@dynupdate.no-ip.com/nic/updatehostname=ddnshostname.ddns.net&myip=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx'
Jun 21 10:11:08 192.168.168.1 3604: 002730: *Jun 21 10:10:26.396 EEST: HTTPDNSUPD: Sending request
Jun 21 10:11:08 192.168.168.1 3605: 002731: *Jun 21 10:10:26.924 EEST: HTTPDNSUPD: Response for update ddnshostname.ddns.net <=> xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
Jun 21 10:11:08 192.168.168.1 3606:
Jun 21 10:11:08 192.168.168.1 3607: 002732: *Jun 21 10:10:26.924 EEST: HTTPDNSUPD: DATA START
Jun 21 10:11:08 192.168.168.1 3608: 40
Jun 21 10:11:09 192.168.168.1 3609: 4 Not Found
Jun 21 10:11:09 192.168.168.1 3610:
Jun 21 10:11:09 192.168.168.1 3611: 002733: *Jun 21 10:10:26.924 EEST: HTTPDNSUPD: DATA END, Status is Response data recieved, successfully
Jun 21 10:11:09 192.168.168.1 3612: 002734: *Jun 21 10:10:26.924 EEST: HTTPDNSUPD: Call returned SUCCESS, update of ddnshostname.ddns.net <=> xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx succeeded
```

Προφανώς το πρόβλημα είναι στο sending URL */updatehostname*  ενώ θα πρέπει να είναι */update?hostname*

στο sh run όμως μου εμφανίζεται με το ?: 



```
ip ddns update method no-ip
 HTTP
  add http://xxxxx@xxx.com:password@dynupdate.no-ip.com/nic/update?hostname=<h>&myip=<a>
 interval maximum 0 0 1 0
 interval minimum 0 0 1 0
```

το IOS είναι: Version 12.4(13r)T

καμία ιδέα πως θα περάσω το ? στο HTTP request ;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## eXpLoDeR

κοίταξε τι λέει εδώ. είχα και εγω το ίδιο προβλημα κάποτε.
http://www.firewall.cx/cisco-technic...uter-ddns.html

----------


## d.stathopoulos

Καλησπέρα,

από εκεί το πήρα το αρχικό config.

----------


## eXpLoDeR

Νομίζω πως το είχα λύση το προβλημα ανεβάζωντας το startup config κατευθειαν με tftp στο μηχάνημα, έτσι έπαιρνε σωστά τις εντολες.
Δοκίμασε το.

----------


## d.stathopoulos

Τελικά δεν έπαιξε ούτε με copy από TFTP

----------


## eXpLoDeR

Μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατι έχω dyndns ρυθμισμένο στον δικό μου cisco 2801 με ios Version 15.1(4)M2 και κάνω πολυ συχνά αλλαγές ανεβάζοντας το αρχείο με tftp ποτε δεν μου χτύπησε λόγο του ερωτηματικού πάντα το παίρνει και λειτουργεί επιτυχώς ...
Εγώ κάνω τις αλαγές στο word Και μετα σώζω το αρχειο σε .txt οπου αυτό και ανεβάζω με tftp δοκίμασε το ίδιο μπας και το πάρει.

----------


## d.stathopoulos

λοιπόν έπαιξε μετά από αλλαγή του ονόματος με Ctrl + V και *reload*

----------

